# Serpentarium, Leighton Buzzard



## mistman7 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm in Leighton Buzzard right now visiting cousins, and I passed a shop called the Serpentarium on the way through town. I was wondering if any of you knew of this shop and what you thought. Ill probably pay it a visit, but it would be interesting to know what you have to say.
Thanks,
Michael


----------

